# Turkey on WMA's



## gacowboy (Feb 18, 2005)

If you could only hunt one day on one WMA this turkey season which WMA would you chose? Just curious, There are a lot of good ones.


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 18, 2005)

Clybel


----------



## Echo (Feb 18, 2005)

Griffin Ridge.Plenty of birds and lots of gated trails and roads to find them from.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2005)

Clybel is also my vote if the day I get to hunt it is before the rest of the hunts.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 18, 2005)

West Point WMA. Lots of Gobblers.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 18, 2005)

Clybel is a good place but they have the adult hunts too late. The year I got drawed the birds had just about shut down by the time of the hunts. I expected to hear gobble after gobble but that wasn't the case. I heard two birds the whole time that I hunted it and they only gobbled a few times from the tree.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 18, 2005)

Duke's Creek!

I was choosen for the Quality Buck Quota hunt there this year.

I did not see any quality bucks but I saw a passle of quality Tom's!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2005)

Clybel also, we 250 acres that borders it loaded with birds so I know the WMA has to also have plenty.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Feb 20, 2005)

Ocmulgee


----------



## SLUGGER (Feb 21, 2005)

Clybel


----------



## D-up (Feb 21, 2005)

Allatoona has been decent to me and my son.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 21, 2005)

Interesting that no one picked Joe Kurz or Big Lazer ,They would be a toss-up for me. I hope to go after the quota hunts are over.


----------



## short stop (Feb 21, 2005)

burton -----puts a  real line in the dirt.   How hard core are you ? It doesnt have to be Burton --pick any N Ga mtn WMA --  lots of birds --- not as  many people willing to climb a mtn  to shoot him either ---SS


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## JakeKiller (Feb 22, 2005)

Rum Creek


----------



## J Ferguson (Feb 24, 2005)

short stop said:
			
		

> burton -----puts a  real line in the dirt.   How hard core are you ? It doesnt have to be Burton --pick any N Ga mtn WMA --  lots of birds --- not as  many people willing to climb a mtn  to shoot him either ---SS



Took the words right out of my mouth I think there more and bigger rirds in north Ga also (north east anyway )

Yall might think I'm crazy but I would say Lake Russel WMA I'd say they have one of the biggest population of birds but that stands true fer hunters also but living next to it most of my life gave me some advantages over most folks


----------



## Eshad (Mar 18, 2005)

Any birds on Pine Log WMA?


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 18, 2005)

*Bf Grant..........*

just because I know it like the back of my hand.........lots of birds........


----------



## Spitdevil (Mar 18, 2005)

Redlands...I know it like the back of my hand...


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 13, 2005)

Joe Kurz..... Just because I know where they are


----------



## goose buster (Apr 27, 2005)

blanton creek


----------

